# Roxas Avatar & Sig



## GameSoul (Aug 7, 2008)

Can someone make an Organization XIII Roxas avi and sig for me? Thanks much.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 7, 2008)

I dunno about an avatar but i'll try to make a sig.

Edit: Took forever to look for a good Roxas pic.

I can't find a good editable pic with roxas in his organization XIII robes.

See, this is what happens if your requests does not contain a picture of what you want.
Next time you ask, please make it easier for the maker.

so this is what I've got


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 7, 2008)

I couldn't find any pictures either except for a wallpaper, but I wasn't sure how that would quite work out. Thanks for the sig, I'll go make an avatar from scratch.


----------

